# USB Wireless Adaptor falls asleep without use



## dkrypt (Jun 7, 2009)

No doubt someone's asked this at some stage...but I must not be searching with the right terms.

I have an RALink RT2500USB wireless adaptor, which works fine when using the local machine.  However, after periods of non-use, the wireless adaptor appears to go to sleep meaning I can't SSH into it from another machine.  Jump on the machine locally, ping an IP address and the wireless springs back into life.

Is there some simple setting I'm missing to disable this behaviour so that the wireless is always on, other than setting up a cron job to ping another device every X amount of minutes to keep it awake?


----------



## tingo (Jun 8, 2009)

In my experience, this is a bug in the ural(4) driver. So far I do not know about any fix or workaround.


----------

